# Dwarf Alberta Spruce are on Sale at Lowes



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I just stopped by the Lowes in Midwest City, OK (suburb of Oklahoma City) and bought two dozen trees for $3.49 each. Also got a few False Cypress and various junipers at the same price. All of their shrubs and trees are on sale for 50% off through 9/30. If you need trees you might want to check your local store.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Bob. I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks,
Heading to Lowes in the morning


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Must be regional, or by the store. Mine were not on sale in Delaware.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I was told last year...that the Southern Cal stores stopped selling them because too many were returned after almost a year...dead.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they are on sale regionaly. My lowes in NJ never has them on sale. Actually by the time August rolls around they are out of them. I have to get them in spring before they run out. I guess the are popular around here.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 29 Sep 2012 09:24 PM 
I was told last year...that the Southern Cal stores stopped selling them because too many were returned after almost a year...dead. 

I guess that the reson we don't hardly ever see them on sale around here.. Yr's. ago i picked up 5 of them and now only have one left. They do take a lot of water and maybe to hot here to even tho they are in the shade most of the day.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,
About three years ago I bought 20 @ $1.75 each around this time of year. Now I think they got smart and sell them on consignment. As a result they never seem to go on sale anymore because they just ship back or get credit for what they don't sell. My three local Lowes (RI & MA area) combined had two left on Saturday and they were 18.95 each.

Steve


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 30 Sep 2012 02:14 PM 
Posted By Mike Reilley on 29 Sep 2012 09:24 PM 
I was told last year...that the Southern Cal stores stopped selling them because too many were returned after almost a year...dead. 

I guess that the reson we don't hardly ever see them on sale around here.. Yr's. ago i picked up 5 of them and now only have one left. They do take a lot of water and maybe to hot here to even tho they are in the shade most of the day.










I was told the high heat encourages mites...and the mites eat and shut down the passageways for water to move through the shrub...and parts die...then the whole thing dies.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 30 Sep 2012 04:07 PM 


I was told the high heat encourages mites...and the mites eat and shut down the passageways for water to move through the shrub...and parts die...then the whole thing dies.


We had the hottest summer in a very long time. I lost one that I've had for 8 years and three others suffered significantly. I've never had a problem before. Usually we only get a half dozen or so days in the 90's this year it was weeks of it. The mites must have loved it.
BOb


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 29 Sep 2012 09:24 PM 
I was told last year...that the Southern Cal stores stopped selling them because too many were returned after almost a year...dead. 



Sometimes stores will sell plants that have no chance of surviving in the local climate, just because the plant is popular and will sell well..
99% of the buyers are clueless and don't understand the plant is all-wrong for the climate!

"Alberta" spruce..Alberta..CANADA! 
They are cold-weather "Northern" plants..they *require* a cold winter dormancy to survive!
The warmth of southern California will literally kill them..they cant take the heat.

We have the same, but opposite, problem around here, (Western NY) all the Lowes and Home Depots often sell "fancy" Hydrangeas that
don't have a chance of surviving north of Virginia..our winters are too harsh and will kill them..but they sell them anyway.

Scot


----------



## docstoy (May 15, 2009)

I read somewhere that the best way to control the mites which damage dwarf Alberta Spruce is to use a garden hose set at the tightest focus possible and play this jet of water through the foilage of the tree on a weekly basis. I have been doing this (although not diligently) for about 4 years and my trees are thriving. I also use the Styrofoam rose protectors to cover my trees in the winter to prevent drying. The problem I now have is the trees are getting a little large for the landscaping. Best not to fertilize them if possible, I think I'm getting some fertilizer carry over from the sedums which are adjacent to them. The only tree i lost last winter had it's styrofoam protector blown off by the winter wind without my noting it in time. 
I'd like to say I have been successful with the boxwood trees I've tried, but they just don't seem to be as winter hardy as the zone ratings on them indicate. I purchased some from Lowe's two years ago and despite attention they all died. I think nursery's are not truthful in zone rating some plants. Small ceder trees can be pruned to stay small, also locally obtained (US FOREST SERVICE) white spruce are thriving and need to be aggressively pruned to stay small. The growth rate on the white spruce is so slow that it's hard to discern any increase in size. They do, however, fill out nicely as time goes by. 
Tom 
[email protected]


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I know I'm chiming in a little late. I've got several of the dwarf Albert Spruce in the yard (about two to two and half feet tall). They like to be watered, but like good drainage as well. Of course, I'm in Flagstaff at 7000 feet and they do winter over well. Might want to check with your local Master Gardeners organization for recommendations and substitutes. I've often found that Walmart and Home Depot carry them at Christmas time and will put them on sale right after Christmas. I've also seen several people use the Japanese techniques of bonsai trimming of junipers and come up with some very realistic appearing trees....and small junipers are much cheaper. Ed P.S., my wife is a Master Gardener and helped with this post!!!!!


----------

